# Schwinn grips....when & what years?



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm always trying to learn what I can here, and have another question about correct Schwinn grips.

Can someone help us "novice" Schwinn collector "noobs" out, by explaining the variations of styles of grips vs years used that were available on the Schwinns. 
To be more descriptive..."style of scripts, shapes of the grips, and colors available for the years in production. I would also assume that based on the model of bike would also dictate the style grip used.

I see many references to certian descriptive grip styles like "Chubbys" and "Oval scripted" and then there is the "Teardrop scripted", oh and the various colors used for certian years. But none that I can find that clarify the years , shapes, and colors used.

I understand that when ordering a Schwinn from a retailer, the consumer could just about order anything they wanted, provided it was current and available for that certain model and year of production.

I also understand that, we as kids, switched parts around to suit our style and achieved look we wanted. And I'm sure in most cases we only switched the look or color with the items that were available at the time.

I'm sure there is reference material here or elsewhere on the web that explains this quandry...so please chime in if you have the answer. Assumptions or opinions are ok  but, fact would help clear up the confusion.

Thanks
JD


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this subject would take a 4 million dollar five year government study to completely and correctly cover all the different Schwinn grips used over the years and what is correct for what models. Back in the early 60's you could purchase a variety of Schwinn grips at a dealer with some that were not ever used on bikes from the factory. Two that come to mind are the jello and bubble grips.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess the question is how can one know what is correct for a year model if there is no correct grip used?

When someone says that the grips weren't used for that year and model...how do they know that. Or is that an assumption that it is incorrect.
Im so confused 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2013)

I remember a big argument here about what grips were used and when. The end result was 1 against 100 and the (1) wouldn't back down.  LOL   Is there a special decade you are interested in? If you use the Schwinn catalog pictures you could be mistaken on what was correct since Schwinn used the same pictures for multiple years, even when there were changes to the bikes. I believe the recessed teardrop grip was first used on the 1960 models, even though the catalog pics show them with the 59 one year only grip,  and that new style was used till the end of Schwinn in Chicago. There were slimlines, chubbies and comfort in all different colors including glitters.   

Maybe someone can post when the flush teardrop style with the cursive Schwinn was introduced. I would guess 1955 on the middleweights while the ballooners still had the oval style, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 5, 2013)

There's "correct" and then there's "period correct".  In the early 1960s Schwinn made a bunch of transluscent (Jello) aftermarket grips for their own bikes, these are the "chubby" style and althought they did not come as stock equipment are considered to be "period correct".  I think they make for rad upgrades.

I've gone into reasonable detail about grips in various books, but off the top of my head:

Oval Script, in the postwar period these were all black, slightly fatter than the Teardrop Script, not as refined, don't tend to age that well.  Used up through end of 1950s.

Teardrop Script, crisper than the Ovals, slightly smaller, available in green, blue, red, white.  Various reproduction versions.

Foam Rubber Barrel. Used on early tandems and the Paramounts.  Fat foam rubber grip with no finger indents.  (I'm looking for a nice pair of these grips, just FYI.) Early 1950s grip.

Generic, used on some budget models (early Spitfires, Tornado, maybe something else) and these were just generic grips, different styles in different eras.

Chubby, intro'd in early 1960s, black and white.  Then Jello aftermarket. Sparkle in like '66 or '67.

Slimline. 1968 and up. Scads of colors.  Reproduced.

Air Pocket / Comfort.  Intro'd in the mid 1970s. Typically black. Other colors produced but relatively rare and not used on anything interesting.

Hope that helps a bit.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Thanks...so many differences*

yeah that helps geoff. Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm gonna bump this old thread and post another question- what is the difference between these 2 Ovals? If anyone knows?
Top one's outline is more pointed at the ends than the other....? (I already asked Obi but haven't gotten an answer).
Thx
Darcie


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2017)

What year was the first oval script grip introduced, and did these come in any other color than black?
What year was the first teardrop script grip introduced?
I'm thinking 1940/41 for the oval script, and I've seen them in black and brick red.
Did they come in white as well?
It wouldn't surprise me, but I can't say that I've ever seen that.
I want to say that the teardrop script was introduced in 1949 for the debut of the Phantom series, with multiple colors available.
Don't quote me on any of that, just a guess on my part.
I would like to find a set of oval scripts in white, so feel free to give me a shout if you happen to have a set available.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 23, 2017)

Here are 2 different teardrop grips.notice the length and thickness.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> What year was the first oval script grip introduced, and did these come in any other color than black?
> What year was the first teardrop script grip introduced?
> I'm thinking 1940/41 for the oval script, and I've seen them in black and brick red.
> Did they come in white as well?
> ...




Ovals show up in the 40 parts catalog, in both regular black for DX and gum rubber for the higher end bikes. Can't remember if there are any other colors in 40, I'll post up the catalog page later.

But I think the first Schwinn branded grips were the big fat comfort grips introduced in 38 with the new lightweight line, they look like overgrown ovals.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 24, 2017)

I'll throw this into the mix...the middleweights from the 60s (I have a Dec. '61 Panther III) had white tear drop grips with the center of the tear drop recessed below the word Schwinn and the background of the recessed area was the color of the bike.  Mine are black behind the word Schwinn.  It's slightly worn off, but it's not dirt.






Mike


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'm pretty sure this subject would take a 4 million dollar five year government study to completely and correctly cover all the different Schwinn grips used over the years and what is correct for what models. Back in the early 60's you could purchase a variety of Schwinn grips at a dealer with some that were not ever used on bikes from the factory. Two that come to mind are the jello and bubble grips.



I used to have red ones with bubbles in them....... I miss them. .


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 24, 2022)

I'm bump'n this oldie up. See if anyone can add to it. Interesting thread and would love to learn more, especially on prewar options and differences.


----------



## BFGforme (May 24, 2022)

Then, 1940 oval Bfg script, one year only!!


----------

